# Oil low by 1qt after 6k miles



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought my 06 M6 about 4 months ago. Had all of the fluids swapped out and put RP motor oil in at the same time.

4.5k miles later I'm low about 1qt maybe 2.

There's no visible signs of a leak that I can see. 

I've read that sometimes when people have gone to an oil such as RP there may be some seepage through the gaskets?

I drive my car hard, all the time. I'm sitting at 19.5k total miles on the car right now.

How bad is this?

Thanks!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

preach said:


> I bought my 06 M6 about 4 months ago. Had all of the fluids swapped out and put RP motor oil in at the same time.
> 
> *6k miles later I'm low about 1qt maybe 2.*
> 
> ...


Read your owners manual. I belive it states that under hard driving conditions your motor can burn oil.


----------



## Ol' Yeller (Mar 4, 2010)

Not unusual at all, after 6,000 miles, to burn a quart of oil - especially if you drive it hard and it's an m6.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok mechanic just put it on a lift and there is traces of oil under the car. He says he cant tell for sure but it could be a rear main seal leak...

Still normal or do I take it to the GM dealer? (its under warranty)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow almost 20k on the car and you have oil under the car.

Is oil blown back under the car? Is it just residue oil under the pan or bellhousing? 

If you have a warranty I have GM look into it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Mustang 5.0s with forged pistons would use a quart of oil every 1000 miles due to the additional clearance for piston growth. 1 quart in 6k is nothing, and time for an oil change, usually 3500 miles.
I would just check the oil, add a quart when needed and press on. Take it to the dealer before the warranty expires, but sounds like a non-issue.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

I edited my original post because it's been 4.5k miles not 6k like I originally guestimated (didnt have the numbers in front of me)

The oil under the car appears to be pretty minimal, the mechanic says the blowback *may* be a bad rear main seal, or it could be nothing.

The oil level on the dipstick was right at the bottom line of the normal operating range. That's about 1qt low right?

If I take it to the GM dealer are they going to drain all of the 1 day old RP that I just paid $100 to have changed out?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I noticed two little oil drops building up on the rear of my engine when i was changing my oil for the first time. I wiped them off and have been looking everytime i get under the car all paranoid but i havnt seen any more oil. After i noticed the oil i was googling about oil leaks on ls2's and came across a technical service bulletin somewhere about ls2's having porosity at the rear cover assembly area. Here is a link to another forum that was talking about it 05-06-01-034J:Engine Oil Leak at Rear Cover Assembly Area. Maybe this can help with your concerns


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sometimes oil hangs on the undercarriage after a change and all the sudden a day or so later you'll notice drips on the ground, this has happened to me with other vehicles.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

preach said:


> I edited my original post because it's been 4.5k miles not 6k like I originally guestimated (didnt have the numbers in front of me)
> 
> The oil under the car appears to be pretty minimal, the mechanic says the blowback *may* be a bad rear main seal, or it could be nothing.
> 
> ...


Why do they have to drain the oil? They'll re-do to it and if it leaks you are right back to where ya were before they drained and replaced. Any blue smoke coming from the pipes? A little bit of oil is not a quart. Your engine may be burning it, whats the history of the car?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

preach said:


> I edited my original post because it's been 4.5k miles not 6k like I originally guestimated (didnt have the numbers in front of me)
> 
> The oil under the car appears to be pretty minimal, the mechanic says the blowback *may* be a bad rear main seal, or it could be nothing.
> 
> ...


Well it can be a number of things, LS2's have low tension rings so you could be using alittle expecially if you're beating on it. Some use alittle more than others. Also there have been a number of people were the back engine plate have been loose. The tranny would have to come off and tighten the bolts. If a rear main seal was leaking they usally leak pretty good there is no doubt about that.

Yes, oil level at the bottom of the hash marks is about 1qt. If you have a leak the oil is usally wet/oily, but if it just seapage/residue it usally dirty old looking.


----------

